# 2004 Trek 5000



## Dallassite (Sep 14, 2004)

I just purchased My 2004 Trek 5000 on 7/31/04 @ Richardson Bike Mart, I really don't have any complaints other than the seat was uncomfortable, I have since replaced the Seat post (race x lite) and fork (race lite), I really think this a very good bike ! what I really like about this bike is the way that it climbs, I can feel the stiffness of the frame while I'am standing up. Does anyone have any comments about this Bike ?


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

Lance won a couple of races in France on it, how bad could it be?  Keep on riding and enjoying it.


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Squadra Rosa said:


> Lance won a couple of races in France on it, how bad could it be?  Keep on riding and enjoying it.


Bought my '04 Trek 5000 about 2 months ago.

I could not be happier with it. Bang for buck, it doesn't get any better than this.


----------

